# Think I'm done...



## Daniel (13/12/16)

With tanks and regulated mods and what what.... 

Been out of the vaping scene, came back to a plethora of new devices and tanks and RdTAs and whatnot. Had some misfortune with broken glass on tanks etc.... 

But through all of this Lagertha has not let me down. Even the little Squeeza hasn't missed a beat. Yes it's not the latest and greatest trend or hyped product but I think I have gone full circle again (in a much shorter time thankfully this time). 

By no means is this a dig at any tank users or regulated mod users, just my beer infused existential ramblings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/12/16)

Whatever makes you happy bud, just as long you stay away from the stinkies its all good.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/12/16)

do you mean you done upgrading or done vaping?


----------



## Chukin'Vape (14/12/16)

Daniel said:


> With tanks and regulated mods and what what....
> 
> Been out of the vaping scene, came back to a plethora of new devices and tanks and RdTAs and whatnot. Had some misfortune with broken glass on tanks etc....
> 
> ...


If you were a 18650 - id probably say you just vented now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 14


----------



## Christos (14/12/16)

He is saying what a lot of us have been saying for a while. A reo is a end game device.

Even though I enjoy buying and using new devices, my longest running mod to date, and the device I use daily without fail is still a reo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/12/16)

Well same here. Done buying but not because anything let me down, but because I really did my homework and ended up with 4 mods I REALLY like, I am running 4 RDA I really like, I found my style of vaping and I have the devices and capabilities and also battery power I need to be well sorted out all day. 
6 months ago FOMO came easily and I went for tank after tank. Eventually I stopped because what I really like is RDA.
With a stand full of authentics I think my gear will last until I feel it is time to quit vaping. Might be years but its good kit and I take care of it very well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (14/12/16)

My gear purchases have also finished now. I found myself getting less and less excited by new hardware. They can only rebrand the same RDTA so many times then it all becomes very samey. If something truly revolutionary like a wickless deck comes out then I might be interested. But for now I'm in the happy place where replacing my DIY ingredients as I use them up is the only cost I foresee for the next year at least.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/12/16)

RichJB said:


> My gear purchases have also finished now. I found myself getting less and less excited by new hardware. They can only rebrand the same RDTA so many times then it all becomes very samey. If something truly revolutionary like a wickless deck comes out then I might be interested. But for now I'm in the happy place where replacing my DIY ingredients as I use them up is the only cost I foresee for the next year at least.


Once you lock into a serious concentrate collection, shmancy gear just fades into the background. Not many creative activities where one not only consumes your own work but the consumption is of physical benefit. One of the most rewarding hobbies I ever tried.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (14/12/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> If you were a 18650 - id probably say you just vented now.



'Tis not me , was my evil twin ..... I'm done 'upgrading' as the obvious was actually right there all along  

Jokes aside , yes I think I have found my happy place for now have been using the Reo's and Squeeza exclusively the past few days , and it's just a no fuss setup , wicking takes me less than 2 minutes and flavour is back right where it was (it's true what Uncle Rob says nothing like a fresh wick in the morning).

And with my vaping style (more MTL) it suits be perfect  

I will still try a tank here and there (The Merlin Mini comes to mind) , now see there we go again .... it's perpetual

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (14/12/16)

If you're not careful, you can get sucked into the continuous need to upgrade or update your hardware. Every week there's something new/better/flashier. But you have to find what works for you - and that requires buying and trying. Once you find your sweet spot, those devices/toppers that work for you, then you can relax - hopefully.

For me I've got my Hadaly and the tanks that suit me perfectly. With a bit of research I also have the mods that give me what I want and are reliable. So now it's just maintenance and DIY supplies. So I can say that I've found my happy place

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/16)

Interesting thread @Daniel

I think this goes hand in hand with discovering what type of vaping one enjoys. (style, power and juice)

What I have discovered over the past few years is that I absolutely need the following:
- a stealthy MTL for when in public places (doubles as a lighter MTL vape for the mornings)
- a strong MTL tobacco
- a refreshing restricted lung hit fruity menthol

So far, my favourites for the above three are as follows:
- Evod1
- Reo/RM2
- Lemo1 or Subtank Mini

The bigger air RTAs (eg SM25) and RDAs are more for the occasional puff and for fun for me at this stage.

I have tried several setups but the above three are my "tried and tested" and I still haven't found anything better. Maybe I am also just used to them and know how they work - so when I try something else - I don't have the energy to fiddle and tweak to get it "optimised". But I have tried many with quite a bit of effort. For my juices and style of vaping, I have to say the above are my favourites.

I suppose I could stop there (gear wise) and just never buy another piece of hardware again - but I absolutely love getting something new to test against my favourites - and to see how it performs. It is part of the fun for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (14/12/16)

Variety is the spice of life. Think how many ways you can prepare chicken, at the end it's still chicken. I understand what you mean, but it's a hobby for me now

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Daniel (14/12/16)

Silver said:


> Interesting thread @Daniel
> 
> I think this goes hand in hand with discovering what type of vaping one enjoys. (style, power and juice)
> 
> ...



This rings true for me as well , don't really have a top three but if I must choose : 

- Reo 
- Eh Reo 
- Pico Squeeza (really impressed by this little thing , works well as a stealth vape kit with my daughters fix Heart sticker on the LED light  ) 

Can't wait to get some of the latest BF RDA's (clones for now as I spent all my bucks on 'hype ).
I did get some enjoyment out of the SM25 and more recently the OBS Engine (so much I did a shitty YouTube video on it LOL).

But yes the occasional tank here and there , also sorted with mods for now , might even sell one or two.

Vape according to what works for YOU , not what the 'hype' tells you ..... and this is NOT aimed at anyone just the general trend of vaping companies trying to market this or that newest ......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BansheeZA (14/12/16)

Ive been on a Subtank Mini since the v2 came out and still on that same exact tank. Before that on crap bottom air fed tanks and a Kayfun3.1/lite.
I really want to try a Kayfun 4 for a day or so before I decide to move on or stay with the subtank.
Device wise I have a Subbox daily in use and as backup a Hana box with sx350 chip. Works great for me but time has come for a new rebuildable tank


----------



## Spydro (17/4/17)

I've mostly gone back to some of my Reos. The Reos have served me better than any other vape gear since before and after August 2014 when I bought my first of 33 of them. This last year or so a lot of new gear was added that temporarily pushed many of the Reos aside. But the TC mods and their toppers have had their run and are falling to the wayside more and more now. They will start going into the out of service boxes along with the less than stellar hyped TC mods and toppers I had bought for them that already have.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/4/17)

I guess this has quite a lot to do with the juice one vapes... when I was a MTL vape with high nic, high powerful menthol nothing could beat a REO with a Divo on top... but with time I have moved onto a restricted lung with XXX and I have never found a BF RDA that can give me the same perfect vape I get from my Billet Box's and Skyline.

But I suspect I should give them another go with a NarDa or Hadaly with a staple clapton... on second thoughts the NarDa isn't really designed as a BF RDA so I should give the Hadaly another go... it will only fit on my P67... but do I really want to hassle with squonking again? Over Squonking with juice coming out the airholes and under squonking and subsequent dry hits? Yes I probably will... the REO's were real game changes for me and I doubt I will ever sell my current family of them.

But not today... the perfect vape and hassle free vape I get with a Billet Box, Exocet and filled with XXX is just a winner.

Will I find something else to rave about in the future? Yes I'm sure I will but right at the moment I find the BB a really hard act to follow and find myself using pretty much nothing other than 2 BB's.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro (18/4/17)

I'm from the school that knows that just about any quality joose can be ran in just about any kind of gear IF you know how to build for it in whatever gear you are wanting to run it in. You have to know the gear thoroughly, you have to know the joose and how to build for it to your tastes in the available dynamics of the gear. That's learned from doing.

No two people will get their own exact perfect vapes from the exact same elements. Shows to go you why everything in vaping is subjective and we are all unto our own. 

As for new to me latest-greatest... that's not likely as I see no need for future gear purchases, nor them as even being desirable at this late date in the final chapter.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Daniel (18/4/17)

I can attest to the Billet Box + Exocet combo (although I can't afford the real deal so clones for me  ). 
It really is a no fuss grab and go vape setup. 

Still want to revisit the Cyclone again as I think my builds originally was not up to scratch.

Found my happy place with the single coil Hadaly as well , and is a perfect fit on the Pico.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

